# Change owner of car



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

Does anyone know how to go about changing the owner of a car from myself to my husband?
I have a good notorio if that is who I need to go to but I am in Europe right now and so can't contact him.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I just went through this process in preparation for my wife's passing.
It is quite possible that the requirements are state specific BUT anyway - here's what we needed :

(It had nothing to do with a notary/lawyer etc - mostly hacienda).
A friend (who happens to own a auto repair shop) handled the whole thing for us.
We had to give him the original pedimiento. 
Copies of each of our INE cards.
A CFE comprobante.
A copy of our insurance policy - which was already in my name.
The current permission to circulate.
The current plates.

So Hacienda charged 2977 pesos to make the change.

I received a new permission to circulate in my name, and new plates. 

I live in a state which requires inspection every 6 months - During the lapse (a month) the old plates should have gone through inspection so when I took the new plates for inspection I received a fine of 1255 pesos.

I tipped our friend something like 1500 pesos.


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

But you don't know what ministry he dealt with or where he went.
I'd rather do it myself but I don't know where to start.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Here - it is called Transporte.

The car DOES have Mexican plates - right ?


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for that. I am in Jalisco. Yes it has MX plates. I bought it from a MX friend who dealt with all of that a couple of weeks after I immigrated here.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Nothing to do with a notary. It's all done at the local Transito office, at least where I am in Nayarit. Your husband just goes there with all the paperwork MangoTango listed, but you have to sign and date the back of the original pedimento, as you are signing it over to him. So that could be the snag, since you're out of the country. 

Normally, for a lot of things, you can just scan something, email it to someone, they print it out, sign it and scan it back. But the seller's (I know it's not a sale, but I think a simple transfer is the same) signature has to be on the back of the original, so it might be problematic.

Whether a notary could somehow facilitate that, I don't know.


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks, that makes sense to me. I'll make sure he has all the docs and signatures before I leave in January.


----------

